# Which would win a squadron of 8 p 47 thunderbolts vs 5 f16



## Xdominick97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Which do you think would win classic or modern ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2012)

What is up with all of these threads? 

More interestingly, what kind of questions are these?


----------



## renrich (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't get all these threads either. Have we been invaded from outer space?


----------



## brucejscott (Apr 6, 2012)

No brainer. No answer required.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 6, 2012)

I think a single Fokker DVII sneaks up on the both and shoots them all down.


----------

